# (MxF)Looking for a female for a romance nsfw rp.



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi again. Just looking for someone to do a nsfw rp. Something either quick or long term. Just something to bride two people together for a story based romance rp. I have some ideas I always go-to.

I mostly rp on discord so if you have one, great! Hope to see you there. Let's get some roleplaying going ^w^

EDIT: Forgot my Discord. Here ya go.
NovaSwift#6796


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 12, 2018)

I can try but I don't have discord


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Feb 12, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> I can try but I don't have discord


Hm wonder what we could do then.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 12, 2018)

Start a convo with me I have tons of characters I can be for you


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Feb 12, 2018)

Hm ok. I just am not active on here but sure. I'll send a pm.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 12, 2018)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> Hm ok. I just am not active on here but sure. I'll send a pm.


We can email each other?


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Feb 12, 2018)

Hah. Email is very not active. I sent a pm


----------

